# How much memory i need to build devel/llvm13?



## VladiBG (Aug 15, 2022)

My synth repo just fail to build devel/llvm13 with all default options. This usually happen when OOM trigger so I just want to ask how much RAM you have when you are building it?

Here's a VM with 10GB RAM and 47GB Swap.

There's some RP that suggest to build it without FLANG / MLIR







```
[ 72% 5995/8307] /usr/bin/c++ -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -I/construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/.build/tools/flang/unittests/Evaluate -I/construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/llvm-project-13.0.1.src/flang/unittests/Evaluate -I/construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/llvm-project-13.0.1.src/flang/include -I/construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/.build/tools/flang/include -I/construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/.build/include -I/construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/llvm-project-13.0.1.src/llvm/include -isystem /construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/llvm-project-13.0.1.src/llvm/../mlir/include -isystem /construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/.build/tools/mlir/include -isystem /construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/.build/tools/clang/include -isystem /construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/llvm-project-13.0.1.src/llvm/../clang/include -O2 -pipe -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -DNDEBUG -isystem /usr/local/include -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Werror=date-time -Werror=unguarded-availability-new -Wall -Wextra -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wc++98-compat-extra-semi -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wcovered-switch-default -Wno-noexcept-type -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wsuggest-override -Wstring-conversion -Wmisleading-indentation -fdiagnostics-color -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -Wno-deprecated-copy -Wno-string-conversion -Wno-unused-command-line-argument -Wstring-conversion           -Wcovered-switch-default -Wno-nested-anon-types -O2 -pipe -DNDEBUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -DNDEBUG -isystem /usr/local/include -Wno-suggest-override -std=c++17 -MD -MT tools/flang/unittests/Evaluate/CMakeFiles/folding.test.dir/folding.cpp.o -MF tools/flang/unittests/Evaluate/CMakeFiles/folding.test.dir/folding.cpp.o.d -o tools/flang/unittests/Evaluate/CMakeFiles/folding.test.dir/folding.cpp.o -c /construction/xports/devel/llvm13/work/llvm-project-13.0.1.src/flang/unittests/Evaluate/folding.cpp
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/devel/llvm13
```

And if you are interested in the full log:


----------



## mount&&fsck (Aug 15, 2022)

happened on my 16 gig ram machine even with MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE set to yes, though it did build another 4% before failing again.


----------



## facedebouc (Aug 15, 2022)

Buildt it on my 2 core CPU with 4 Gb RAM running on FreeBSD-RELEASE-13.1 with ZFS.
I have `USE_TMPFS=no` in my /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf.


----------



## facedebouc (Aug 15, 2022)

Sorry didn't see you are talking about synth, mime is built with poudriere.


----------



## denrad (Sep 14, 2022)

This doesn't appear to be memory related.

Deselecting
[  ] FLANG        Flang FORTRAN compiler
in the port's configuration options allowed the build to succeed for my servers.


----------

